# getting rid of the plow



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I am thinking maybe in spring getting rid of the plow on my N. It just does not work that great, and it is so heavy that it makes steering REAL heavy. Can anyone think of any reason why I should keep the add on hydro system when I remove the plow? Don't know, thinking maybe just pull the blade off, and keep the frame, and the hydro, just in case. Is there any market for a snow plow off of one of these?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well, I am thinking maybe in spring getting rid of the plow on my N. It just does not work that great, and it is so heavy that it makes steering REAL heavy. Can anyone think of any reason why I should keep the add on hydro system when I remove the plow? Don't know, thinking maybe just pull the blade off, and keep the frame, and the hydro, just in case. Is there any market for a snow plow off of one of these? *


I would imagine you could sell it on E-bay. Try yesterdays tractors site to see if there is an interest.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's off. After the third time getting stuck yesterday, I finly got sick of it, and removed the blade. The frame, and hydro are still on, but the balde assamblay is off. Realy an easy job. Three clips, holding three big pins, and it slipped right off. Just two quick disconnects, and the hydro lines were off.[the angle cyl is built onto the blade assambly, the lift cyl, stays on the tractor.


OMG it is a WHOLE new tractor. I love it. Easy to steer, will go almost anywere with out getting stuck. I tell you it was like buying a new tractor. Well, I will tell you, the blade is not going back on. As soon as I can get the rest of the parts off, It will be going up for sale.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Starting to remove all the pump, and frame work for the plow today. Some parts I am not sure if they are part of the tractor, or the plow. For now, the main frame will probably stay on. All the rear bolts are pretty rusted, and if nothing else, it will make a nice bumper for when I start brush cutting.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

If you want to post some pics, I can edit the pic and label with arrows or something what is part of the tractor vs. part of the plow etc ---- yeah I say get rid of it!  ---------> 

:elephant:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *If you want to post some pics, I can edit the pic and label with arrows or something what is part of the tractor vs. part of the plow etc ---- yeah I say get rid of it!  --------->
> 
> :elephant: *


All ready was thinking of that.  

I got to say, best thing I ever did. A whole new teactor. 


Well got everything off last night except for the undercarage frame, and the pump bracket, and stinger shaft. Looks like the bracket has to come out before the shaft, bu the frame hangs on part of the bracket??? Also how does the pump shaft come out? Bolted on to the pully, or does it just slip out?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know whether I would sell the blade. You never know when you may want to do some dozer work, etc. You said it come off pretty easily, so it should go back on just as easy. Just another implement.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I don't know whether I would sell the blade. You never know when you may want to do some dozer work, etc. You said it come off pretty easily, so it should go back on just as easy. Just another implement. *


You know I did think of that, but I have the Power wagon that will doze over the same stuff the N will. Also I have the blades for my Ingersolls. A 44", and a 54". I got the blades to spair. PLUS the sale would pay for repair work, OR a new attachment.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *You know I did think of that, but I have the Power wagon that will doze over the same stuff the N will. Also I have the blades for my Ingersolls. A 44", and a 54". I got the blades to spair. PLUS the sale would pay for repair work, OR a new attachment.  *


I didn't realize that heavy blade you so blade heavy. HA HA :smiles: then you should sell that heavy blade.:lmao:


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Everyone for sending Argee to Disneyland for that one say Aye.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Good to hear from you Old Nodaker....we thought you died or something.:smiles:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> Everyone for sending Argee to Disneyland for that one say Aye.


Aye!  

But only for a minute, we'd miss him too much.

Bye 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

More pictures   


Got some time to do some more work on it last night. 



She is starting to look like a tractor agean. Looking at the picture, I guess I REALY need to get a grill now huh? Looks bad, and got to keep the trees out of the rad.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is my problem area. The front mount/pump bracket. The bracket has to come off to the the pump shaft off, but I cant get the shaft out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The shaft does not seem to have any set screw on the motor side of the shaft, and as this pictire shows, there is no way to but unbolt that hub, and slide it out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So any ideas on how the shaft comes out? I thought it was just splined, and would slip out. Maybe it still will, but I don;t want to force it till I know for sure.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Also once I get the pump bracket off, should there be something in it;s place. Oor is that space just open then. Here is a shot of the area.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

another shot of the pump bracket assambly.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am NOT looking foward to trying to get the motor side hub off.  Not a lot of room in there. Plus the crank pully is a little loose, so I will have to snug that up also. PLEASE don't tell me I have to remove the front of the tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The pile of parts is getting bigger!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just bumping this up to show how the plow mounts. Hope it helps


----------

